# Tour of Britain Stage 3 on the Tumble



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Is anyone planning on overnighting on top of the Tumble?

I know that they are closing the road from 4am but I can't find any mention of "no parking up".

There are plenty of places to hide away on top of the Tumble, but suspect the Pond Keepers Car Park will be a no no as I suspect they'll want that for all the team buses etc....

Some of the side roads off the main road have areas where you could park up.

Just wondering if anyone else is risking it? The Fox Hunter Car Park might be a good choice.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Not me, but a friend looked into it and couldn't get an firm answer so he decided not to risk it and has booked a couple of nights on a CL in Govilon. He's planning to cycle up on the morning of the race. If it was me I'd need to set off the night before


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd happily bike up (it would bring back memories of training rides from 20 odd years ago) but the other half isn't a biker so not an option. 

I am considering driving down on the Monday evening and wilding up there. I'm sure there will be others looking for a spot to hide too.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going, don't know where to stopover yet.
Bd..


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had another thought.....

Even if you are left alone on the mountain. The road isn't due to open until 8:30pm. It might be a long wait to get back off.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, we have decided to chance it.

Aiming to be on top of the Tumble at around 8:30(ish) tonight and will be chancing the Fox Hunters Car Park. There is also space to park outside the radio mast compound which is opposite.

It's a decent sized car park and is off one of the lanes at the summit and is 0.6 miles away, so hopefully far enough away not to be used by the tour. If that's not suitable, there are 2 large laybys further down the road.

Fingers crossed there isn't a knock on the door at 4am when they close the main Tumble road.


----------

